# How's this recent Weather going to effect the Birds?



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

How is the recent Blizzard like weather and deep freeze going to effect the birds this spring? I saw 3 nice Gobblers huddled up together on the side of 31 south bound coming home from Shelby yesterday afternoon. 

It's suppose to warm up later this week, let's hope this past week has'nt negatively impacted the population.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

That depends on what kind of shape they're in, how much food they're getting right now, and how long this weather lasts. 

In sub-zero temps and deep snow, we've found that without food, lots of it, young poults ages 5-7 months last about two weeks. Or less, depends on what kind of condition they're in. Poults usually don't have much fat on them, they use it for growth. 

Same conditions, a hen will last about 3-4 weeks. 

Same conditions, a gobbler will last 6-8 weeks. 

That's IF they don't get wet-if they get wet, they're done. Tomorrow. 

I just spent the last two hours out there filling barrels. The same birds that normally were in very good shape last week, and as a result, very shy, came running as soon as they saw the corn today. That photo in this forum of the guy in the stand that had the turkey walk right up to him was me today, only it was 30-80 birds, all of them ready to eat right out of my hand. 

That's what the cold does to them-and they need to eat twice as much as usual in this weather to successfully withstand the cold.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's what I love about the MWTHA, that is why I became a member. Linda do you know if there is anyone in the Grand Rapids area that needs help in feeding the birds? I know most of the feeding goes on further north than GR.

Let's hope this weather breaks soon.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey Gobblerman

Please don't giveaway the location of my expressway turkeys. Check your PMs

The problem is I don't know where there are any turkeys holed up. My hunting party usually has a bunch of turkeys around his back yard feeder. This year he hasn't seen any for months.

We don't have that much snow here on the westside of Oceana county due to the lake but inland it is alot worse.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

do you need more feeding platforms ?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Hi Mike! I'll check with Frank on the platforms, I'm ok, I think. To be honest, we're still locating birds, a lot of them were up in the hills after the beechnut crop, and didn't make it out before this weather hit, although it was gradual enough that a lot of other birds showed up...so I don't know. 

In Grand Rapids, we have the Kenowa Beards and Spurs group headed up by Rick Hamilton...go to http://www.mwtha.net wait for the map to load, then click on the Grand Rapids area, contact info is right there for Rick. 

Unless there's a LOT of food available, Tom, even without a lot of snow I'd be pretty concerned in this kind of cold-they burn energy awfully fast.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

multibeard said:


> Hey Gobblerman
> 
> Please don't giveaway the location of my expressway turkeys. Check your PMs
> 
> ...


Too late, I am already patterning those birds :lol: 

There sure is a lot of snow here in Western Muskegon County and it doesn't appear to be stopping anytime soon. I saw a flock the other day in a field that appeared have had feed spread around for them. They looked pretty healthy so far, but Linda is right that it doesn't take much of this weather to become a problem for the turkeys.

Dan


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

i saw between 100-150 spread between three fields yesterday in -1 degrees and they were running around chasing each other.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I had 24 toms stroll throught the front yard a week and a half ago (19 longbeards) and they apeared to be in great shape. My next door neighbor has 2 acres of standing soys and about 10 acres of standing corn. Along with the turnip tops that the deer are digging up on my foodplots the turkeys seem to be eating well. They also seem to be congregating in the riverbottom out of the wind.
The weather in our area is do to warm into the 30's next week. Wish I was going to be here to enjoy it but I'll be in Key West and Cosimel. 

Big T


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

This bitter cold is hard on all the animals. The weak will die, the strong will survive. With a little help from the MWTHA and NWTA they stand a better chance. Bless those guys. 

Ice storms raise hell with'em too. Their beards will freeze to the limb and when they fly down, they rip off. 
That's gotta hurt.


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Mother Nature can be a real devil on wildlife. It seperates the strong from the weak and lets just be glad it wasent a very long cold spell well The real cold dident last long but this deep snow has to be a pain in the as* for the birds.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

On a recent trip back home I saw 100s of birds in the corn stubble fields.
Thankfully not all farmers plow under everything in sight.
Lot's of mature Toms hanging out together in one bunch.
I wish it were April or May right now


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

temps might be 15 today. Windchill is down around -20.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I was really surprised when I saw this pic from my camera the other day.....it is amazing how insulated these birds really are with all of their feathers. Check out the frost on their backs.....


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Ack-they may be insulated, but they're not waterproof. A healthy bird would shake that snow off immediately. These birds don't seem to be aware of it, which is a very bad sign. That snow melts, those feathers get wet, and those birds are done. If you have more than a couple of inches of snow on the ground, and those birds are still standing there, get them some corn-now.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Ack-they may be insulated, but they're not waterproof. A healthy bird would shake that snow off immediately. These birds don't seem to be aware of it, which is a very bad sign. That snow melts, those feathers get wet, and those birds are done. If you have more than a couple of inches of snow on the ground, and those birds are still standing there, get them some corn-now.


I guess we did get some snow sqalls about that time Saturday morning, so it probably isn't frost. Trust me, these birds are plenty healthy....they have had corn ALL winter.


----------



## skidway (Jan 11, 2004)

I've seen 3 big flocks this week in the Traverse City area and they are doing fine by the looks of them. Still nowhere near the numbers there used to be but they seem to be coming back again.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I've seen a few birds this year, however not as many as I normally see on my drives. Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come this spring. Look's like the cold weather is going to hang around for awhile longer.

Today driving to Lansing and back I saw plenty of deer however only 1 small flock of turkeys. I'll be down in the Allegan area this next week, Hopefully I'll see some birds.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Saw alot of birds this week in my travels, however with the freezing rain that we are getting in my area today has me a bit concerned. They are also forcasting another storm front to come in next weekend. Hopefully this latest hit from mother nature does'nt hit the birds too hard.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I haven't noticed a big change in bird populations yet. Most of the flocks I have been watching seem to be holding out well. Numbers seem to be holding pretty well according to my log book. I am going to start doing a little more scouting on foot and that will give me a better idea on how the flocks I hunt are doing.


----------

